# Imac G5 (iSight) une semaine après  déjà en panne



## MTM (25 Décembre 2005)

Avant tout
"Joyeuses fêtes à tout le monde"
J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 Rév.C (2,1 GHz 20", 1G de ram) 20 Novembre. À cause d'un voyage je l'ai mis en route vers les   7  Déc.
Et une semaine après d'utilisation:
-L'écran délavé,  ( avec réglage par défaut iMac )presque pas de  contraste, j'ai été obligé d'étalonner les couleurs (réglage Gamma au max) pour obtenir un contraste potable.
-Le  son (des alerts et la musique) était audible à partir de  du réglage de niveau 
-La souris, après quelques heures d'utilisation devenait trop sensible, sortout les 2 touches latérales.
-Test avec le DVD Apple HardWhare, rien
-Téléphone  à Apple Care 15min d'attente, il me fait faire quelques test (reset pram etc..), et à la fin il me dirige vers un des centres agrées de la région en disant qu'il pense que c'est la carte mère (plus d'1/2 heure de téléphone)
-Le centre agrée diagnostic le même problème
-J'ai récupéré ma machine Vendredi en fin d'après midi, la carte mère et la souris changées.
-Testé chez eux l'affichage avait l'air correct sauf que je me suis rappelé après, au démarrage la taile de la pomme et la roue était nettement plus grande.
-Chez moi, après un reset pram ce problème a été résolu mais maintenant le contraste est aussi nul qu'avant et la souris (la neuve) fait les mêmes caprices.
-Et maintenant le test avec le DVD Aple HardWhare me donne comme code erreur:*
2FAN/4/8:ODDFAN*. Si vous savez ça veut dire quoi ?
Volià, je voulais savoir si je suis le seul mal chanceux de la bande ou il y a d'autres dans mon cas.
Si c'est le cas, ce modèle iMac RévC n'est pas si abouti que ça et les mêmes problèmes que les Rév A nous attendent.
J'attends Lundi pour le ramener chez eux, s'ils font pas le pont, si non ça sera l'année prochaine
Encores bonnes fêtes


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2005)

Cela pourrait signifier que tu as un problème de ventilation (je vois d'ici les vannes ...)

De toutes les façons, problème HW => réparation. Voilà qui augure mal de cette machine (quand ça part aussi mal, c'est peu encourageant).

Euh ... Joyeux Noël :rose: :rateau:


----------



## MTM (25 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela pourrait signifier que tu as un problème de ventilation (je vois d'ici les vannes ...)
> 
> De toutes les façons, problème HW => réparation. Voilà qui augure mal de cette machine (quand ça part aussi mal, c'est peu encourageant).
> 
> Euh ... Joyeux Noël :rose: :rateau:



Est-ce que tu sais ça veut dire ce code d'erreur ?
Au niveau de ventilo tout à l'air de bien fonctionner, "Temp Monitor" indique entre 45-55 degré Cels pour une utilisation normal et c'est très silencieux.
Effectivement je commence mal, je crois que je ne vais pas  l'utiliser trop souvent à force de trainer chez le réparateur.
Encore un autre essais après je demande le remplacement à Apple


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que, si c'est possible, tu pourrais arguer de tes deux problèmes en moins d'un mois pour demander un remplacement dès à présent. Parce que si le prochain problème arrive dans 3 mois quand tu  auras commencé à utiliser la bête, cela te sera encore plus pénible, non ? Mais bon, c'est vraiment mon sentiment et je m'en voudrais de te donner des conseils à ce sujet.

Quant au message d'erreur, connais pas. Faudrait chercher chez Apple. Mais ODDFAN ... c'est curieux, quand même.


----------



## MTM (25 Décembre 2005)

Je vais voir Lundi avec le centre agrée, si non je vais demander le remplacement.
Effectivement pour l'instant je n'ai pas commencé de travailler avec, dans trois mois ça sera même presque impossible.
Merci pour tout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2005)

MTM a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir Lundi avec le centre agrée, si non je vais demander le remplacement.
> Effectivement pour l'instant je n'ai pas commencé de travailler avec, dans trois mois ça sera même presque impossible.
> Merci pour tout



superbe marchine l'imac ,mais ...


----------



## MTM (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bonjour à tous et mes meilleurs voeux
*
ça y est mon iMac a été remplacé. Merci Apple Store
Et tout va bien

Par contre le graveur et le disque dur ne sont pas les mêmes
Dans le premier il y avait *un  DD  de WesternDigital WD2500JS-40MVB1 
*et sur le nouveau j'ai *un Maxtor 6L250 MO

*Pour le graveur dans le premier il y avait un *MATShITADVD-R UJ-846
*Et sur le nouveau j'ai un *PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K05

Je sais qu'avec le nouveau graveur pour lire certains DVD il me demande de définir une zone, ce que l'autre ne fesait pas ??

*À votre avis je suis perdant ou gagnant au niveau de qualité ??


----------



## Macbeth (6 Janvier 2006)

la configuration "classique".. disons la plus répandu, c'ets le Maxtor pour le dd et le matshita pour le lecteur/graveur.
Jepense que pour le DD, tu y gagne. Pour le gravuer, j'en sais trop rien.
Mais pour la Zone, normalement, tu peux changer 5 fois la zone de ton lecteur avant que ce soit définitif. A chaque fois que tu voudra lire un dvd en zone différente de la dernière configuration de ton lecteur, il te sera possible de la changer.
Mais fait attention, à la 5ème, c'ets la bonne.
Si ca fait plus de 5 fois, alors là je sèche.


----------



## MTM (6 Janvier 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> la configuration "classique".. disons la plus répandu, c'ets le Maxtor pour le dd et le matshita pour le lecteur/graveur.
> Jepense que pour le DD, tu y gagne. Pour le gravuer, j'en sais trop rien.
> Mais pour la Zone, normalement, tu peux changer 5 fois la zone de ton lecteur avant que ce soit définitif. A chaque fois que tu voudra lire un dvd en zone différente de la dernière configuration de ton lecteur, il te sera possible de la changer.
> Mais fait attention, à la 5ème, c'ets la bonne.
> Si ca fait plus de 5 fois, alors là je sèche.



Merci pour ta réponse
Pour le DD sur le site de Maxtor je n'ai pas trouvé grandes choses pour pouvoir comparer avec l'ancien
Pour le graveur j'ai commencé à faire des recherches pour le dézonner mais j'ai peur que ça soit un peu dangereux comme bidouille


----------



## AuGie (6 Janvier 2006)

Le Maxtor est un poil plus rapide que le western qui est lui plus silencieux


----------

